# Order 10 white widow seeds, pay afterwards!?



## Johny Weed (Jul 4, 2012)

So i was looking for a new batch of some delicious White widow seeds to grow this season, so i stumbled upon hXXp://whitewidowspecialist.com/shop/index.php"whitewidowspecialist.com[and their you can order 10 white widow marijuana seeds, also feminized,  and pay afterwards, so when you have received the seeds. 

I just placed a order at those guys, i like that way of do business don't you think? Just had to pay a shipping fee, but they guaranteed that the marijuana seeds will arrive, so why not? cheap seeds mate:holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

> cheap seeds mate



$35 for shipping
$63 for 10 seeds
$98 total for the seeds

Live outside link


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2012)

We are giving you the benefit of the doubt that this is NOT spam.....

However, I am one of those that likes to pay for everything when I buy it.  Pay later is not really a benefit in my eyes.  And like pcduck pointed out--not really cheap seeds.  Good luck on your grow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

my experience---i have been on the receiving end of "bro i'll pay you later"---and still waiting---found it is a small price to pay to weed the flakes out of your life---


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2012)

LOL orange, I feel exactly the same way.  If I loan someone $20 and they don't pay me back, I consider it an inexpensive lesson.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds like a kinda doomed business model...


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 5, 2012)

I wonder where they're location is... could be "big brother" on the other end, we all know how much they like stuffing their over crowded private prisons... Every other reputable online seed bank actually has their address posted on their website not "different locations in Holland (Not Amsterdam)", detailed shipping info, and a better "contact" section such as an email or a phone number to call. On Their site they don't even list different payment options (The other good ones have sever options whether its phone, debit/credit, or a money order) 

That site isnt giving me enough info to be satisfied to do business ehh I would have sticked with Attitude, Single Seed Centre or even our sponsor at the top of the page Nirvana. Their prices are better too . I'd rather pay up front and have a peace of mind from someone reputable.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 6, 2012)

I have to agree with bullet and the other seams liak a scam price's are way to high and no info just plan bad bizz


----------

